# Raw green tripe



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I just to go on record to say, it is unbelievable that my spoo's enjoy raw green tripe so much. They absolutely gobble it up. And it smells awful
Whew, that stuff is nasty
Jcris


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh gosh yes! Big fans here. Raw green tripe is a staple at my house. My dogs are fed a small amount every single day. It's really got some amazing, in some ways, miraculous benefits that I've already seen first hand. It does smell awful but ya know what? The longer I've been handling it, the less it bothers me. It's like my nose has gotten use to it. It doesn't bother me that much anymore. Anything to do with tripe, I do at mach speed though nevertheless. lol. :ahhhhh: 

Some info on the subject if anyone else wants to know: 

The benefits of raw green tripe for dogs! - K9 Instinct - Dog Nutritionist in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. K9 Instinct Blog! Dog Nutrition consultations online!

The Stink On Tripe- For Your Dog - Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

So do mine! I don't think they have ever looked so forward to a meal before. It is some awful stuff though. I still have two cans left but can't talk myself into opening them to feed it its so nasty. Thankfully their food has green tripe in it already so the extra canned stuff isn't really necessary just nice as an extra treat.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I haven't had the guts to buy the real stuff, but WestU was kind enough to bring a bag of green tripe treats as a birthday gift for Buck. I almost fainted from the smell each time I opened the bag. I've been searching the Internet to replace that long empty bag.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> I haven't had the guts to buy the real stuff, but WestU was kind enough to bring a bag of green tripe treats as a birthday gift for Buck. I almost fainted from the smell each time I opened the bag. I've been searching the Internet to replace that long empty bag.


Bestbullysticks.com has green tripe sticks, and they do smell gross  The only tripe I feed is what I can get raw and straight from the animal, which smells a million times worse than the canned stuff! But any beneficial enzymes and whatnot are degraded in time and with processing/freezing, so I don't think it's worth my money unless I can get a good fresh one...preferably one that someone else will cut up for me, because that stuff stinks up my whole property and is hell to cut too. Occasionally I get one free from my Amish neighbors, but I cut it up myself and I hate doing that.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I have yet to find a local supply of this "wonder food". I buy it from a place online that I Googled (see link below). They sell it in 5 lb frozen logs. Their minimum is 20 lbs but that has lasted me for a good while. I can appreciate how much better it must be fresh but lordie that must really be a snoot full haha. I use a bandsaw to cut the logs into meal size chunks and then set it outside in a covered bowl to thaw. 
Frozen is probably not the most beneficial way to feed this but it sure keeps me from getting too stinky lol It's a nice compromise I think!
Jcris

http://greentripe.com


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I compromise on frozen, too. I buy it in chunks, and can just about cope with cutting them a little smaller and portioning them up partly frozen - then I just have to divide the pack between two bowls. It is very good for them, they absolutely love it - and it stinks!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Guaranteed a happy dance before the meal and a lot of face wiping afterwards.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I wrap things in freezer proof wrapping material or freezer bags which prevents freezer burn and keeps the food nicer. But enzymes aren't living things. They can't be killed persay. They're proteins. They assist cells in certain necessary chemical reactions. They break down nutrient molecules in food in the digestive tract so it becomes more usable. The only thing that destroys enzymes is heat and very high acidity because it changes the shape and changes the enzyme in such a way to make it unable to function.

Freezing an enzyme doesn't do that. It simply slows the rate that the enzyme can do it's work. There is no permanent effect on the way an enzyme functions due to freezing. 

Enzymes in our food may not make a hill of beans of difference anyhow. Our own cells _make_ enzymes. So it may not make much difference if enzymes in food are damaged anyhow. 

Raw green tripe (that I've had frozen for some time) is something that I think is a nutritious and beneficial addition to my dogs' raw diet. It's not very expensive and where I get it, it comes very nicely packaged.https://hare-today.com/category/products_by_protein_or_packaging/green_tripe I like the big chunks straight off the cow rather than using ground. It comes with some spleen attached so there's additional organ meat for the dogs. It also is rough and tough and helps with my dogs' teeth. They love it. 

It seems that it is responsible for curing Jose`'s digestive issues or whatever was causing his outrageously bad breath. (It wasn't his teeth) Something in the tripe...the pro-biotics that are abundant may be what helped especially. Or maybe it was the whole raw food diet...just better nutrition that helped him. His alopecia has all but cleared up. All three dogs are healthier I believe on account of their nutrition, including raw green tripe. haha. I have gotten so the smell doesn't bother me. I don't have to smell it for long. Those dogs gobble it up at mach speed.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I've gotten some tripe from Hare Today, also. I partially thaw the 5 lb log, then slice it up into 4-dog meal size chunks. Pack those in freezer bags and back in the freezer. I take them out the day before, and thaw in the fridge. When I'm ready to cut up the chunk, I first rinse it out in the sink. Much of the smell goes down the drain! Then I cut it up with some cheap, but sharp, scissors I got at Ikea. 

My question is...do you think I should feed it with all the chunks of hay in the crevices, or is it OK to rinse it like I've been doing. I want them to get all the benefit from the stuff if I have to put up with the smell!


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I would say feed it just like you get it. The stuff I buy has all sorts of nasties in it. Hay and the like I'm sure is in there just not in large pieces. I'd say you would be doing more harm than good when you rinse it. 
How long have you been feeding it? Have you noticed the poop consistency?
That will tell you a lot about how well they are digesting it. 
Jcris


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I never noticed hay in the tripe I get from Hare Today. Hmm. Well, if I did, if it were big pieces of hay, I'd probably pick them out. (if I even recognized it as hay. lol) Do you mean in that green convoluted, squiggly, green stuff? That's all nutritious digested material. I don't look. I just cut and feed both the whitish gray part and the green squiggly part. I don't rinse it either. I pretty much prefer to give the dogs things as close as possible to the way they'd find them if they killed a cow. LOL. Can you imagine Maurice killing a cow? Seriously though...I don't do anything with it but cut it up, bag it and feed a few small pieces each meal. Some people just feed it once a week. That's okay too. I do cut off the spleen pieces though and store them in their own freezer bags and label them.


----------

